# Target Panic Sucks



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

Thought I had it beat, today in Monroe, about target number 6-7 it hit hard again, finished the day with 2 misses and a handful of 5s.....ridiculous. I don't even want to go back in the morning for day 2, makes a fun sport missreable. And the worse part is its not like a form fix or work on yardage, its a whole mental state you have to retrain. Makes me want to sale it all and say forget it, after nearly 20 years of wonderfully fun and often good shooting, its come to a screeching halt.


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm only 2 months into archery and tp has hit me. I'm not quitting and neither should you. 
Just go have FUN tomorrow! 
Let the x's fall where they do. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

You have to change your focus. I used to set out to try to win every shoot. It became so serious it was no longer fun. I quit shooting tournaments for several years and just bow hunted. I decided to try again. Now, my number one goal at a shoot is to have fun. I do not keep a running talley of my score. I just write what I get and add it up at the end. On the days I shoot well, I'm a tough opponent. On the days I don't, at least I got to hang out with some folks and shoot my bow. Good luck to you.


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

s&w686 said:


> I'm only 2 months into archery and tp has hit me. I'm not quitting and neither should you.
> Just go have FUN tomorrow!
> Let the x's fall where they do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

cuttingedge said:


> You have to change your focus. I used to set out to try to win every shoot. It became so serious it was no longer fun. I quit shooting tournaments for several years and just bow hunted. I decided to try again. Now, my number one goal at a shoot is to have fun. I do not keep a running talley of my score. I just write what I get and add it up at the end. On the days I shoot well, I'm a tough opponent. On the days I don't, at least I got to hang out with some folks and shoot my bow. Good luck to you.


Last year I was like that, but this weekend I had zero intention of shooting tk win, just wanted to come and have fun, never once did I think about .....I gotta have this one or what my score is or anything. In the yard TP is there too, thats what's so frusterating, don't know where to go.

Thanks for the advice though its very true


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I began archery in 1985. I have had terrible TP for about 8 years now. I tried every "fix" out there, including some mild self hypnosis. Yeah, laugh. But when you are in this thing you will try anything

Last year I finally bought a good back tension release aid. I began with a Mathews Genesis Pro. My TP is about 95% better now. its not gone and may never go completely, but there is real hope. I expected the retrain to be miserable. Actually, it kind of became fun. At least I could float the pin and not punch. In a few weeks I could see huge benefit. However, I deceived myself into putting the BT down; not good. I now believe they are right when they say you need to shoot close to 3,000 arrows with it to really ingrain it. I do all my practice with my release set up with the BT release aide, and hunt with the other. So far so good.

I feel you pain though.


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

Arkarcher. It was only 3' over the target not 10'. Oh you were talking about your shot. I thought you were talking about mine last 2 weeks ago. 
Anyways, I hope you have FUN tomorrow. 
I hope to get the opportunity to shoot some big match someday.
Consider yourself blessed, things could be a whole lot worse! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dont be so hard on yourself!!!! Ive had several "brainfarts" myself......flinching,doubleclutching,etc. I just keep on fighting it! I have a safe-draw air shot trainer i have on my hunting bow during off season and practice in my living room. I pick a spot on the wall, get my anchor and put my finger on the trigger, and practice squeezing it off! It really really helps me mentally when i pick up my 3d bow and go to a shoot. Every now and then i still goof up and X a target, but hey i just laugh and go on.....I shoot for fun with a bunch of my buddies and we just have a good time! Oh almost forgot, they make more arrows everyday......LOL Goodluck shooting and godbless

I was gona post a pic of the safedraw airshot trainer but it wont upload, if interested pm me and i can email ya a pic.....Lancasters used to have them in their catalog but i cant find them in the new one.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

A BT release is the best thing you can do for yourself. I have shot wayyy more than 3000 arrows with mine and I still get TP from time to time. I can squeeze a trigger release shot after shot, and then for some reason I just start punching. Get a good BT and you'll never look back. Might want to get one with a clicker at first. I still use my clicker a lot, not because I have to but because I absolutely will not jerk a BT release and like knowing that "the safety's off". I have jerked my BT one time, I was in a treestand shooting at a 3d target trying to pretend like I was hunting. It's nothign short of scary to jerk a BT. After that one shot I vowed to never hunt with a BT so I wouldn't get into a habit of jerking it. If there is hair in my sights you can just about bet that trigger is gonna get a beating.


----------



## DSites (Dec 16, 2010)

Been there myself, I would draw my bow and get on the the spot and let down and just keep on doing it over and over I bet I did that 500 times before I ever released an arrow and it really helped me alot. I know what you are going thru. Good luck with it and maybe give this a try.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

asa_low12 said:


> A BT release is the best thing you can do for yourself. I have shot wayyy more than 3000 arrows with mine and I still get TP from time to time. I can squeeze a trigger release shot after shot, and then for some reason I just start punching. Get a good BT and you'll never look back. Might want to get one with a clicker at first. I still use my clicker a lot, not because I have to but because I absolutely will not jerk a BT release and like knowing that "the safety's off". I have jerked my BT one time, I was in a treestand shooting at a 3d target trying to pretend like I was hunting. It's nothign short of scary to jerk a BT. After that one shot I vowed to never hunt with a BT so I wouldn't get into a habit of jerking it. If there is hair in my sights you can just about bet that trigger is gonna get a beating.


Agreed, back tension was the way to go for me. Even during hunting season when I try to switch back to a caliper with in 20 shots I am hammering on it again. This past season I just left the caliper at the house. Hunted the season with back tension release and it even helped me take more time and pay more attention to my shot placement on a deer. I lot of people use a caliper but shoot it with back tension, I have never been able to achieve that so I use a long horn.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Arkarcher said:


> Thought I had it beat, today in Monroe, about target number 6-7 it hit hard again, finished the day with 2 misses and a handful of 5s.....ridiculous. I don't even want to go back in the morning for day 2, makes a fun sport missreable. And the worse part is its not like a form fix or work on yardage, its a whole mental state you have to retrain. Makes me want to sale it all and say forget it, after nearly 20 years of wonderfully fun and often good shooting, its come to a screeching halt.


Contact Nathan Brooks or Chris Hacker both in Arkansas. Ask if they would give some coaching lessons.
Lots of good archers who can help you over there.
DB


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

MarineSTC said:


> Agreed, back tension was the way to go for me. Even during hunting season when I try to switch back to a caliper with in 20 shots I am hammering on it again. This past season I just left the caliper at the house. Hunted the season with back tension release and it even helped me take more time and pay more attention to my shot placement on a deer. I lot of people use a caliper but shoot it with back tension, I have never been able to achieve that so I use a long horn.


I can shoot a caliper "back tension" all day long at 20 yards. Most of the day at 30. When I get out to 40 or past then it all goes out of the window. If it doesn't go off during the "sweet spot" then I hammer it when I get back on the dot. After 1 or 2 hammers it's over until I move back to 20. If i'm going to shoot my caliper for spots at 20 yards I like to move my draw length 1/2" shorter. It makes it easier to shoot


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

What local shoots do you go to? You should give a try to what I said about shortening your draw length a tad. After I do that then it's easy to really bury my finger deep into the trigger (about halfway up my trigger finger). Then you can kind of use your whole back/shoulder to fire it. I set mine pretty light to so that it doesn't take much movement to fire, but heavy enough that I can bury up my finger pretty good. Takes a little messing around to get it just right..

Some will probably say not to shorter DL, but you can always shorter the strap on your release if it's possible. Creates about the same effect either way.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I had target panic bad a few years back so bad i quit shooting target equipment all together. I had it so bad i'd miss serveral targets let go of my release a few times. I got back in last year and was good for a few months then it started all of a sudden. The best thing i ever did was buy a carter evolution. Fixed me up for sure. Even helped me with my hunting setup. Now i shoot a hinge. If i get the urge to rip it i let down. If i do rip it off the next shot i will aim without ever intending to shoot let down and shoot the next draw. You right its frustrating when you know its all mental.


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

schmel_me said:


> I had target panic bad a few years back so bad i quit shooting target equipment all together. I had it so bad i'd miss serveral targets let go of my release a few times. I got back in last year and was good for a few months then it started all of a sudden. The best thing i ever did was buy a carter evolution. Fixed me up for sure. Even helped me with my hunting setup. Now i shoot a hinge. If i get the urge to rip it i let down. If i do rip it off the next shot i will aim without ever intending to shoot let down and shoot the next draw. You right its frustrating when you know its all mental.


What's different about the evolution?


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

asa_low12 said:


> What local shoots do you go to? You should give a try to what I said about shortening your draw length a tad. After I do that then it's easy to really bury my finger deep into the trigger (about halfway up my trigger finger). Then you can kind of use your whole back/shoulder to fire it. I set mine pretty light to so that it doesn't take much movement to fire, but heavy enough that I can bury up my finger pretty good. Takes a little messing around to get it just right..
> 
> Some will probably say not to shorter DL, but you can always shorter the strap on your release if it's possible. Creates about the same effect either way.


I'll try it thanks, guy in my group let me use a caliper yesterday and no punching for me but messed my anchor up so different POI.

I normally shoot, grant, HS, 12 ring


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Contact Nathan Brooks or Chris Hacker both in Arkansas. Ask if they would give some coaching lessons.
> Lots of good archers who can help you over there.
> DB


Thanks DB, will those guys do that?


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Evo is a tension release.You press the trigger draw,anchor,release the trigger and pull.The release has a spring in it that you have to overcome the spring pressure for the release to fire.They are a great release if you have TP.I had it really bad for several years and finally bought a old Stan and started shooting back tension.I now shoot the Evo but also bought a Carter hinge to play with also this year.Good luck to you.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

How do we automatically come to a conclusion one has what is being called "target panic"? What is the actual diagnostic definition of this so called disorder? Where is the fine line of, I cant hit the target because I lack the skill and ability to stay focussed and the actual so called disorder come into play. I would like to know for my own understanding of the symptoms. Please explain what it actually is if something like this exists. If one can shoot a 295 NFAA indoor consistantly, do they have target panic because they always miss 5 arrows or are they lacking the skill?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

FishAlaska said:


> How do we automatically come to a conclusion one has what is being called "target panic"? What is the actual diagnostic definition of this so called disorder? Where is the fine line of, I cant hit the target because I lack the skill and ability to stay focussed and the actual so called disorder come into play. I would like to know for my own understanding of the symptoms. Please explain what it actually is if something like this exists. If one can shoot a 295 NFAA indoor consistantly, do they have target panic because they always miss 5 arrows or are they lacking the skill?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


You've obviously never had it.. Target "panic", at least imo, is when you can't hold on a dot without HAMMERING the trigger in panic. I shoot a 29*-29* vegas consistently and I don't have target panic. I need to shoot more arrows and get my muscle memory built back up.. Now if I when my pin got in the center of the yellow, or on the 12 or 14 ring, I could not help myself and punched the trigger, it would be target panic, and I wouldn't shoot as "good" as I do because your confidence goes out the window and you start punching the trigger before you even get on the dot. More like you start punching the trigger when you get on the target, "whether it be the edge of the target or close to the target" hence the 10ft high miss. I don't know this guy but i'm pretty confident he could at least not shoot 10feet high if he wasn't panicky.


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

a guy at work says he has it, I try to understand...


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

187 BOWHUNTER said:


> a guy at work says he has it, I try to understand...


Maybe you should watch him shoot and try to help him? It's all mental..


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

What gets me is that it's said by many that is 100% mental but we (me included) have tried switching to bt releases to beat it. I for one have went back to my wrist strap trigger release and will beat it on the mental side! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't feel bad I had 6 zeros this weekend....I couldn't get the pin on the target it seemed.....I really sucked!!!


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I shoot an indoor 3d league all winter we have 22 teams of 2 so 44guys/gals. I'd say close to half the people have target panic some know they have it others dont. Pretty easy to tell who has it and who doesnt. Its common and cureable if you put in the time.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

If you have trouble holding dead on your aiming spot and firing a release then you need to find an "Answer" release. I had TP so bad that I couldnt hold within 6 feet of what I was aiming if I had my finger on the trigger. Without my finger on the trigeer I could aim anywhere I wanted very well. The Answer release is a very good training aid that will not allow it to fire unless you are squeezing very slowly. When I first started to use it I would hit it very hard and when it didnt fire something in my brain allowed me to put my sight pin on the target while re-shooting the shot. It works!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I should have also mentioned this (not bragging)...I went from not being able to hold any where near a target to competing in the Semi pro class in both IBO and ASA. Not just competing but staying in the Top Ten for a few years. It works if you give it a chance. Most guys I would let try it out wouldnt give it a chance and couldnt get it to fire. Most of them still have TP!


----------



## stickslinger09 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok my wife has a case of what I cal the snatch and jerks lol but we are going to fix it we asked Jesse Morehead what she should do and he reccomened that i set her release asheavy as I could and it still work and have her stand at five yards and shoot 60 X's in a row one at atime once acheived move back to 6 yards and so on said he has had several people doit and it works it takes a long time but worth it I am going to do it with her as well I dont have a bad case mine is more stiuational its crazy when i feel i have to have a twelve or X i'm usually good and can hit them but if i ever get in the just play it safe mode I get a little loose so we will see

P.S. one other thing that has hepled me in the past is to remember to stare a hole through what I am trying to hit not my pin 
Good luck and keep it fun!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

stickslinger09 said:


> Ok my wife has a case of what I cal the snatch and jerks lol but we are going to fix it we asked Jesse Morehead what she should do and he reccomened that i set her release asheavy as I could and it still work and have her stand at five yards and shoot 60 X's in a row one at atime once acheived move back to 6 yards and so on said he has had several people doit and it works it takes a long time but worth it I am going to do it with her as well I dont have a bad case mine is more stiuational its crazy when i feel i have to have a twelve or X i'm usually good and can hit them but if i ever get in the just play it safe mode I get a little loose so we will see
> 
> P.S. one other thing that has hepled me in the past is to remember to stare a hole through what I am trying to hit not my pin
> Good luck and keep it fun!


A heavy release would definitely help.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

drtnshtr said:


> If you have trouble holding dead on your aiming spot and firing a release then you need to find an "Answer" release. I had TP so bad that I couldnt hold within 6 feet of what I was aiming if I had my finger on the trigger. Without my finger on the trigeer I could aim anywhere I wanted very well. The Answer release is a very good training aid that will not allow it to fire unless you are squeezing very slowly. When I first started to use it I would hit it very hard and when it didnt fire something in my brain allowed me to put my sight pin on the target while re-shooting the shot. It works!


That was the electronic carter right? I believe the hydraulic Scat releases are about the same deal and would be easier to come across.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

asa_low12 said:


> That was the electronic carter right? I believe the hydraulic Scat releases are about the same deal and would be easier to come across.


No the Answer is totally different. Its the wrist strap release that will not fire when punched.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)




----------



## jimmypoole (Dec 11, 2011)

Arkarcher said:


> s&w686 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only 2 months into archery and tp has hit me. I'm not quitting and neither should you.
> ...


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

drtnshtr said:


> No the Answer is totally different. Its the wrist strap release that will not fire when punched.


O yea I remember that one now. I can't remember what that carter was called.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

asa_low12 said:


> O yea I remember that one now. I can't remember what that carter was called.


Was it called an X-it?


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

A hinge with a click. Play around with a string bow at first to get it set and to get used to it. Anchor in, hold on the spot (relax) and wrap your release elbow around behind you until it fires, that's really all there is to it. The click will help you get the shot moving without premature bloopers. I can't shoot a trigger because I have TP so I shoot a hinge, theres no shame in it just make the change and you'll enjoy archery again.


----------



## STIFFY3031 (Jul 31, 2008)

Target panic sucks! I quit shooting because of it for 11yrs. Started back into Target and 3d and guess what it was still there. I finished almost dead last in Kentucky in 2010 I naught the evolution from carter and quit all other releases up until this year. A lot of guys hate that style of release because of control issues and they can't admit a form issue. You can not cheat this release you have to make a good shot. Tp is all mental and you need to work on that along with the shot itself. I have winced focused one arrow at a time. Patients is a must in this sport not to force it. The evolution will teach that. For mental work is that doubt in your shot for what ever reason. When you draw that bow you have to focused on the 12,x, or that buck nothing else. When i am at full draw on the coarse no matter if I have no clue on yardage I am commited to that shot 100%. If one negative thought or any doubt of out come hits my mind I let it down. Take deep breath start over 100% commuted. We all have heard every solution to Target panic known to man kind. I feel you need to diagnosis your own issue on why it happens. Then go get advice on how to fix it. You will beat your self up over it but dont give up. When you come out of it you will be amazed at the results and the mental strength you will have. Evolution and commited to it and never gave up on it no matter how bad it went at times!!


----------



## ragefan (Feb 1, 2009)

I have had it too and it does get you aggravated. i would punch my trigger even before i got my bow all way drawed back. I got a bt release and shoot it all time now except when i hit the woods. dont give up just be patient and give it time if you havent used a bt. Hope this helps


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys, one thing we don't need is someone feeling sorry for us. I'm 70 and have had tp for about twenty years or so. I still can pop a 300 with 58 once in a while. I will say one thing , what ever time it took to loose yourself--it will take at least double that to come back . Most start out in dead earnest to lick this . About twenty minutes later they think they've got it and so it goes. FACE IT, once we have it ,most likely you'll always have it, only difference being you'll be able to completely control it. All I get any more are the urges, and when that happens just set down and start over, this time it'll go. Never force a shot ,most people just don't have the patience to wait for the release. When we force it,-- this is what happens.At this time of the game , don't worry about winning the match,-- beat yourself and you might be surprised what happens. At least I can say ,I'm having fun again and have helped alot of people out of this mess. Have a good day .


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

asa_low12 said:


> You've obviously never had it.. Target "panic", at least imo, is when you can't hold on a dot without HAMMERING the trigger in panic. I shoot a 29*-29* vegas consistently and I don't have target panic. I need to shoot more arrows and get my muscle memory built back up.. Now if I when my pin got in the center of the yellow, or on the 12 or 14 ring, I could not help myself and punched the trigger, it would be target panic, and I wouldn't shoot as "good" as I do because your confidence goes out the window and you start punching the trigger before you even get on the dot. More like you start punching the trigger when you get on the target, "whether it be the edge of the target or close to the target" hence the 10ft high miss. I don't know this guy but i'm pretty confident he could at least not shoot 10feet high if he wasn't panicky.


I guess the OP said he had 2 misses and handful of fives. I took it as he is on a 3D course and missed 2 targets and shot five 5s so he scored bad on 7 targets. He didnt say how many targets total but lets assume 20 for a possible 200+ score. He didnt say how many 12s or 14s or 8s he shot. But shooting poorly on 7 of 20 I asked how we determine or how is it determined target panic? I miss targets when I dont hold steady and release an arrow and it scores in a place other than I intend. How do we get to a psychological condition Vs I lack the skill to score better or control my shots better. I miss my intended target all the time. I always chalked it up as I suck, not any condition. Or does target panic refer to releasing the arrow before you even get to full draw or setting off your release before you even look through the peep? I ask for a definition to better understand this.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

FishAlaska said:


> I guess the OP said he had 2 misses and handful of fives. I took it as he is on a 3D course and missed 2 targets and shot five 5s so he scored bad on 7 targets. He didnt say how many targets total but lets assume 20 for a possible 200+ score. He didnt say how many 12s or 14s or 8s he shot. But shooting poorly on 7 of 20 I asked how we determine or how is it determined target panic? I miss targets when I dont hold steady and release an arrow and it scores in a place other than I intend. How do we get to a psychological condition Vs I lack the skill to score better or control my shots better. I miss my intended target all the time. I always chalked it up as I suck, not any condition. Or does target panic refer to releasing the arrow before you even get to full draw or setting off your release before you even look through the peep? I ask for a definition to better understand this.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Most of the time Target panic will do 2 things to you...it will not allow you to aim at the center of a target and it will also not allow you to execute a shot properly. Most of the time you will punch a trigger while doing a "drive by" on the target. In my case I could aim dead center if my finger was not on the trigger but the second my brain said "shoot" my pin went somewhere else.


----------



## FUDS (Sep 12, 2010)

I would always settle 6 inches below the point i wanted to hit and it was a bear to climb up. I bought a carter atention hinge and it has been great. I haven't shot it much, but I shot a 60 arrow round a couple weeks ago with great results. Since then I can hold and squeeze with any of my releases right where I want it. Best money I've spent.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

drtnshtr said:


> Most of the time Target panic will do 2 things to you...it will not allow you to aim at the center of a target and it will also not allow you to execute a shot properly. Most of the time you will punch a trigger while doing a "drive by" on the target. In my case I could aim dead center if my finger was not on the trigger but the second my brain said "shoot" my pin went somewhere else.


Ahhhhhh....does anyone or has anyone done a medical study to determine why this process happens that you are aware of? I am curious as to why our minds act this way but yet we get in a car, look down the road, hit the gas pedal and roll on and we dont jerk off the road or panic and drive right or left off into the woods. There is a higher danger factor in driving a car than firing off an arrow. I have never had the so called condition so I cant even begin to say what may cause it but certainly if it is common, someone has a medical opinion of what goes on in the mind. Like is it fear of something or what? I find it interesting to know why this happens.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

FishAlaska said:


> Ahhhhhh....does anyone or has anyone done a medical study to determine why this process happenshttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1063489010 that you are aware of? I am curious as to why our minds act this way but yet we get in a car, look down the road, hit the gas pedal and roll on and we dont jerk off the road or panic and drive right or left off into the woods. There is a higher danger factor in driving a car than firing off an arrow. I have never had the so called condition so I cant even begin to say what may cause it but certainly if it is common, someone has a medical opinion of what goes on in the mind. Like is it fear of something or what? I find it interesting to know why this happens.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Fear of failure, fear of missing. Driving your car at normal speed is easy put the pedal to the floor and try to stay cool at 100MPH.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

FishAlaska said:


> Ahhhhhh....does anyone or has anyone done a medical study to determine why this process happens that you are aware of? I am curious as to why our minds act this way but yet we get in a car, look down the road, hit the gas pedal and roll on and we dont jerk off the road or panic and drive right or left off into the woods. There is a higher danger factor in driving a car than firing off an arrow. I have never had the so called condition so I cant even begin to say what may cause it but certainly if it is common, someone has a medical opinion of what goes on in the mind. Like is it fear of something or what? I find it interesting to know why this happens.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I'm having trouble determining if your being a smart ask and saying that tp doesn't exist, or if your actually sincere.. I highly doubt there has been a medical study done on this particular subject, and I believe comparing it to driving a car is a little left field. I would assume that if it was to be put in a medical sense it would be something along the lines of anxiety. You are scared it's not going to go off while your on the dot, and you get anxious and punch the trigger.. I'm not going to try to explain it anymore, but I will p.m. a guy that has a lot more experience with it and see if he will chime in on this thread.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

FishAlaska said:


> Ahhhhhh....does anyone or has anyone done a medical study to determine why this process happens that you are aware of? I am curious as to why our minds act this way but yet we get in a car, look down the road, hit the gas pedal and roll on and we dont jerk off the road or panic and drive right or left off into the woods. There is a higher danger factor in driving a car than firing off an arrow. I have never had the so called condition so I cant even begin to say what may cause it but certainly if it is common, someone has a medical opinion of what goes on in the mind. Like is it fear of something or what? I find it interesting to know why this happens.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Put these folks in a race car and expectations in the end results and you would see it.

Never hit the side of my mouth with a spoon. Let someone stand right in front of you and often you will hit the side of your mouth.

Its been disscussed. Mental folks say your letting you conscious part of the brain being over rided by subconsious.

Another good example is when carrying a cup of coffee if you don't look at the cup your more likely not to spill it.

Another example is anyone can walk a steel beam 10" wide if it on the ground. Now put that steel beam 20feet in the air and see if you can walk it.

All about expectations in your brain. Understand everyone brain is different. Kinda how your programmed.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

s&w686 said:


> What gets me is that it's said by many that is 100% mental but we (me included) have tried switching to bt releases to beat it. I for one have went back to my wrist strap trigger release and will beat it on the mental side!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you've got the right idea, s&w. While a BT release can be a pretty good temporary solution, lots of guys just don't want to shoot one. The other thing is that it's really easy to try to "help" the release along, which of course defeats the purpose of BT. Lots of guys I've helped (see link below) have tried any number of BT releases, and some who've been cured have gone back to a trigger or even fingers.

As to how to define TP, there seem to be lots of thoughts on that. I prefer to call it anything which prevents the archer from properly executing his shot as desired. That doesn't mean he needs to hit the X , but rather that he gets a clean, smooth release without jerking either hand.

Don't be afraid of admitting that TP has gotten to you - it happens to most of us, me twice in my archery life. Some top ranked champion archers have also been so afflicted. Acknowledgement of the problem is half the solution, so long as you understand that it is all *mental*.


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks AJ. I except what you said as a compliment.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

asa_low12 said:


> I'm having trouble determining if your being a smart ask and saying that tp doesn't exist, or if your actually sincere.. I highly doubt there has been a medical study done on this particular subject, and I believe comparing it to driving a car is a little left field. I would assume that if it was to be put in a medical sense it would be something along the lines of anxiety. You are scared it's not going to go off while your on the dot, and you get anxious and punch the trigger.. I'm not going to try to explain it anymore, but I will p.m. a guy that has a lot more experience with it and see if he will chime in on this thread.


I am being serious. I just dont know enough about it to understand it. I can umderstand it if there was fear involved or something is actually going to happen like maybe if someone had a bow blow up while shooting it. I like DBs analogies but both of them have fear involved. Fear of spilling hot coffee and getting burned, fear of falling off the beam and getting hurt. Is there fear in archery? Maybe I am just getting to far into the weeds trying to understand the mind and how it plays tricks on us. If I cant get on target or hold on target and shoot bad, I blame bad habits and bad form and start over. I didnt understand that even just back yard shooting by yourself can be overcome by your mind like that. Maybe it is like a form of PTSD. We as a country dont even fully umderstand that disorder other than traumatic events trigger a response. The mental part of my shooting sequence is staying focussed on all parts of the execution process and overcoming distractions that cause me to not follow through on my shot or taking my eyes off the target. Sometimes I see double if I shoot with both eyes open, like I see the arrow heading to the target from two different angles (my eyes). That messes with my mind as if I saw something funky or someone elses arrow crossed my space.


Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

AJ the TP Guru said:


> I think you've got the right idea, s&w. While a BT release can be a pretty good temporary solution, lots of guys just don't want to shoot one. The other thing is that it's really easy to try to "help" the release along, which of course defeats the purpose of BT. Lots of guys I've helped (see link below) have tried any number of BT releases, and some who've been cured have gone back to a trigger or even fingers.
> 
> As to how to define TP, there seem to be lots of thoughts on that. I prefer to call it anything which prevents the archer from properly executing his shot as desired. That doesn't mean he needs to hit the X , but rather that he gets a clean, smooth release without jerking either hand.
> 
> Don't be afraid of admitting that TP has gotten to you - it happens to most of us, me twice in my archery life. Some top ranked champion archers have also been so afflicted. Acknowledgement of the problem is half the solution, so long as you understand that it is all *mental*.


That makes better sense than an anxiety filled event that takes over your body and causes it to act in a improper way. Anytbimg that happens that causes an archer to fail to execute a proper shot....YES...that makes sense. It could be distractions, bad form, bad habits, inexperience, lots of things right?


Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You have to get to the point where it is ok for the pin to be on the bulleseye with out worrying about making the bow go off right at that moment. My pin is put on the bulleseye just as I come to anchor and then I check the bubble and finalize the anchor and put my nose on the string. The pin is just hovering there on the bulleseye and I havent even started aiming yet. Then when you start aiming you don't look at the pin, you focus on the spot you want to hit and the pin will go there. 

Now you have to have a firing sequence, I have two of them and one is with my index finger hunting release and one is with a back tension hinge. both of them give me something very important which is a suprise release and even though the back tension hinge is my favorite I still love the index finger also.

1. be ok with the pin just being there for a while

2. figure out a way to get a surprise release.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Padgett said:


> 2. figure out a way to get a surprise release.


Bingo!!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

With my hinge it is obvious how to get the surprise release but with the scott silverhorn it is different for me and I don't use back tension with the silverhorn.

Here is my method:

1. draw and get to anchor

2. just put the pin on the bullseye for the time being

3. now the important part, push down on the trigger really hard and squish the skin on your finger down to bone.

4. start aiming, this means super focus on the spot you want to hit without focusing on the sight pin and the bow will just go off with a surprise when you add some back pressure on the trigger.

This method is unbelieveable and can be learned in one session because it doesn't involve learning back tension, it does at leas two to three things that need to be done. First it teaches you that it is ok for the pin to be on the spot for 5 to 7 seconds, second it teaches you to not hover above the trigger and then punch because you are pushing down on the trigger really hard which makes you connected to the trigger, and third it teaches you how to aim without focusing on the sight pin just the spot you want to hit.

Write down this 4 step process and go out and learn it tonight.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Padgett said:


> With my hinge it is obvious how to get the surprise release but with the scott silverhorn it is different for me and I don't use back tension with the silverhorn.
> 
> Here is my method:
> 
> ...


When I had TP I couldnt do steps 2 and 3 simultaneously.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

For people in that strong of a target panic time of their life I would suggest drills where there was a decision before drawing the bow where you are not going to shoot. Then you draw the bow and put your pin on the bulleseye and practice focusing on the spot you want to hit with no intention of shooting or even putting your finger on the trigger. Then on day 3 or 4 of doing that for 20 minutes each day then do a couple of days where you choose not to shoot but now you are going to put the pin on the bulleseye and also put your finger on the trigger and push down, again you are not going to shoot and are just getting use to being on the bulleseye.

Any shooting during this phase of basically pushing the reset button on your archery career should be done with blank bale where you put a rag over your sight or if you have a dove tail take the dang thing off.


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Padgett said:


> With my hinge it is obvious how to get the surprise release but with the scott silverhorn it is different for me and I don't use back tension with the silverhorn.
> 
> Here is my method:
> 
> ...


I'm going to try that, that step 3 sounds interesting. I'm almost afraid to even touch the trigger at that point, maybe there is hope for me.


----------



## slaabs (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been "Ginching". Just a little twitch just before you release. For some reason I have it just about locked down this year. I used to have at least 8 to 10 per round that would be off 6 to 8 inches while shooting 5 spots. It was killing me. I am tied for 1st and average 285. Feelin' Good! Good luck with your panic.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a friend who puts his thumb on the left side of the release head, and holds the other 4 fingers stretched out high above the trigger. When he gets ready he slaps all 4 fingers down super fast. It is the funniest thing in the world when he misses the trigger and starts cussing. You will roll laughing every single time. Believe it or not he has won quite a few tournaments and is hard to beat when he's on.. don't ask me how..


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Target Panic, the archer's most dreaded disease. There are fixes, solutions and cures. 
I've read much here and by-passed some, but I don't remember seeing "bow fit." Bow fit is everything. Draw weight and draw length the noted demons in most cases. Seeing a good sight picture can also be cause TP. You just can not relax when you're fighting something. And if you're doing something wrong or have something wrong and don't know it? How to find problems and started the road back? Go to a good archery Coach.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Target panic in archery and flinching in shotgun sports are very similar. Not exactly the same but similar. 5 years ago I had my first flinch in archery with a thumb release and instantly went out and got a BT release, (Carter evo). Been shooting BT since then with no issues. I was lucky recognizing it early and switching to BT release immediately. Now shoot a hinge and BT is a thing of the past.


----------



## Brian F (Jan 8, 2007)

I shoot a ultra sweet spot II because of target panic. With an index I can pull up achor and then not be able to get the pin in the 10 ring but up under it insted and then stab the trigger. With the Sweet Spot the problem is gone just aim aim aim and it goes off. Lots of blank bale!


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

I am an extreme Type A personality and my mind thinks I can control EVERYTHING!!! so when TP struck me I tried to fight through it, then I bougfht a hinge release and started blank baling. Instead of learning to execute a surprise release I taught myself to punch a back tension. my problem has been so bad I considered putting down the compound for good and just shooing my recurve. I am also an inveterate tinkrer so I started trying to figure a way to make my wrist strap trigger punch proof. I tried putting a stiff spring under the trigger put couldn't get on small and stiff enough, Then my "Duct Tape" mentality kicked in I was tearing apart the work bench looking fr something to work with when I moved a package of large Zip Ties, as I set them down a light went off in my head. I shoot a Scott Sabertooth with the forward trigger, so I zip tied the trigger shut as tight as I could and trimmed the tag end close. It increased my trigger effort to about 16 pounds and makes me pull straight back to dislodge the zip tie and allow the caliper to open. I spent about 40 arrows at 2 yards with eyes closed then backed up to 20 yards and shot my first perfect shot in over 3 months!!!!!!! I know I have a long way to go but I think I found a method that is going to work for me.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

MKNOX said:


> I am an extreme Type A personality and my mind thinks I can control EVERYTHING!!! so when TP struck me I tried to fight through it, then I bougfht a hinge release and started blank baling. Instead of learning to execute a surprise release I taught myself to punch a back tension. my problem has been so bad I considered putting down the compound for good and just shooing my recurve. I am also an inveterate tinkrer so I started trying to figure a way to make my wrist strap trigger punch proof. I tried putting a stiff spring under the trigger put couldn't get on small and stiff enough, Then my "Duct Tape" mentality kicked in I was tearing apart the work bench looking fr something to work with when I moved a package of large Zip Ties, as I set them down a light went off in my head. I shoot a Scott Sabertooth with the forward trigger, so I zip tied the trigger shut as tight as I could and trimmed the tag end close. It increased my trigger effort to about 16 pounds and makes me pull straight back to dislodge the zip tie and allow the caliper to open. I spent about 40 arrows at 2 yards with eyes closed then backed up to 20 yards and shot my first perfect shot in over 3 months!!!!!!! I know I have a long way to go but I think I found a method that is going to work for me.


I myself tried something similar once upon a time. Relief lasted about three days, then the TP was back with a vengence. I wish you well with your experiment, but if it doesn't turn out to be long-term, you might want to click on my link (below).


----------

